# Hot sauce 2021



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 26, 2021)

Well it’s been a few years since I posted a hot sauce thread. We haven’t stopped making them, and we’ve consistently developed new flavors yearly. Figured I’d share this years Batch. 

We have 4 sauces this year. The first is a consistent favorite. Peach Habo. I usually switch yearly from mango to peach, and back and it’s become a favorite yearly by those I give it to. And yes we give all of them away yearly with the small exception of the ones we auction at the local chili cook off for charity. My label guy asked me a few years ago “if I’m charging you this for labels, what Do you have into each bottle?”. He told me we could make some money with it. Lol. Truth is I’ve never added it up. Labor of love. Never charged anyone for a bottle. 

So here’s the Peach Habo in the pot:







Peaches, dozens of habos, onions, garlic, pepper corns, bell peppers, etc….

Here it is in the blender:






This sauce has a great flavor and a mild/medium heat. You can really taste the peach or mango with a heat that doesn’t burn your face off. I think that’s why it’s the favorite we’ve ever made. 

The next sauce I went really out there. I love the taste of jalapeños and I know they don’t have a lot of heat. A lot of my hot sauce fans feed this stuff to kids. So I wanted a really mild sauce with a very different flavor. 

Jalapeño Kiwi:






This is off the wall I know. And it’s tough to call it hot sauce with almost no burn. But I promise the flavor it good. I bet it’s great on fish. Can’t wait to try it. 

Another shot of the jap/kiwi cooking down:






The third sauce is also off the wall for me. I’m use to working with hot peppers, oranges, mangos, cherries, and peaches the last 5 years or so. I took the path less traveled this year. Just wanted to try different things. 

Blueberry Ghost:













Two shots of it cooking down. 

I added a ton of blueberries. Be carful if you try this one the skins separate and sink. They want to burn to the bottom of the pot. It’s really a big pain. 

Sauce is blueberries, onions, garlic, habos, ghosts, and bell peppers. It has a great fruit flavor with after heat. But the heat isn’t killer if you like spicy stuff. The name ghost scares people but I’ve done this long enough to know how to tame it. 

The last sauce Is something I’ve been asked for yearly by the hot fanatics I know. It’s been a while so I decided to make a sauce that’s more or less uneatable. Years ago I did a real small batch sauce. It only produced like 4-5 bottles. Few bell peppers, onions, garlic, and 13 ghost peppers outta the garden. I named it 13 ghosts. It was hot. But I still had some of my buddies who were not impressed. 

Making hot sauce that kills people isn’t my thing. I like to make hot sauce with the hottest peppers and mix them with fruit and make them taste good. I decided this was the year that I’d accept that challenge. 

Wonder Dog Ranch brought our newest pup home last December right before Christmas. Immediately she started to destroy stuff. Typical lab… 

Here’s the hottest sauce we’ve ever made. We decided to name it Sam The Destroyer:






Here it is in the pot. This sauce killed the whole house. My wife was not happy. Couldn’t breath in the house for hours.


This sauce was cooked with serranos, red & green jalapeños, thai chili’s, sriracha peppers, ghost, scorpion, habaneros, onions, and garlic.  

After the sauce was cooked down I added dehydrated ghost, scorpion, and reaper peppers to it. 






Here’s the unholy trinity ground up. Grinding these and cooking this sauce in the house is a bad idea. I’ve made this mistake before but it was raining and the barn was a far walk. Lol. 

This sauce is the only sauce I didn’t constantly try after adding vinegar and water to the blender during the mixing process. I tried it three times and it wasn’t awesome. Thickest sauce I’ve ever made. I’m assuming that’s due to the ground up powders. 






THICK! HOT! NOT GOOD TIMES. 






Here the original 3 for this year. All great flavors, two of them new. Label is a silhouette of Hooper the Wonder Dog jumping off a dock up north. It’s been our logo for years in one form or another.

Here’s Sam the Destroyer: 





I designed this logo with Sammy jumping away from a nuke. She was about 6 months old here. She was jumping into a pond while training to duck hunt. I think it does it justice. 







Here’s the original pic of Sam the Destroyer from earlier this summer. She has a lot of promise as a waterfowl retrieving dog. 






Here’s Ol’ Hoop the original Wonder Dog and logo for the ranch. She’s up there now at almost 9 year old. Three torn acls to boot. Hoops been the greatest dog ever. True leader. Great duck dog, better friend! 






And here’s Super Champion Scout. She’s made hot sauce labels before but this year she’s on the maple syrup and hot pickle labels. Ol Scout has traveled the country with me I pursuit of waterfowl. She’s about to be 7 and she’s been to arkansas 3 times, the northern Atlantic in Maine, and we’re about to head to Louisiana in January. 

We work these dogs hard at the ranch. Don’t get me wrong they live great lives but they train hard, and work hard. That’s why I believe they deserve the labels on everything we do that’s homemade at the ranch. They’ve earned it.


To my point they live great lives: 






Ol Hoop crashed tonight on the couch. 






Scout crashed on the couch last night while I was watching UFC. 






Sammy the Destroyer asleep on the couch and not destroying stuff.

Well that’s about it for this year. Showed the sauce,  showed off the dogs. That’s a good day. 

Thanks for looking,
Scott


----------



## Steve H (Sep 26, 2021)

Very unique sauces there. The peach one really got my attention. I bet it is amazing!


----------



## Kenzmad (Sep 26, 2021)

Good looking doggos. Better looking sauce. Peach one does sound amazing. Bet it would be good on fresh halibut.


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 27, 2021)

That peach looks to be the one. You ever try raspberry habanero? I used to buy it but the only one I ever found isn't made anymore. 

Them some good looking puppies!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 27, 2021)

Great job on souses, Scott! Peach and kiwi sounds interesting and the ones I would try.... Sam The Destroyer would be a little to much for me....


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2021)

Great thread . Nice work on everything . 
I'm getting a good crop of jalapenos this year . Need something to do with them .


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Very unique sauces there. The peach one really got my attention. I bet it is amazing!



The peach is popular every year.  People always ask about it. Usually make more of it than the other ones for that reason.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

Kenzmad said:


> Good looking doggos. Better looking sauce. Peach one does sound amazing. Bet it would be good on fresh halibut.



The peach is great on fish, chicken, and pork. Haven’t tried it on halibut but I bet it would be great. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> That peach looks to be the one. You ever try raspberry habanero? I used to buy it but the only one I ever found isn't made anymore.
> 
> Them some good looking puppies!!



I haven’t tried raspberries yet. The wife and I talked about it for next year. Sounds pretty good.

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Great job on souses, Scott! Peach and kiwi sounds interesting and the ones I would try.... Sam The Destroyer would be a little to much for me....



Sam the Destroyer is intense. It’s not for me either. Lol!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Great thread . Nice work on everything .
> I'm getting a good crop of jalapenos this year . Need something to do with them .



Jalapeño and garlic sauce is great! I’ve made it in the past and it’s great. Add a few habaneros to add a little more heat. 

Scott


----------



## xray (Sep 27, 2021)

Very nice hot sauces and even more beautiful dogs!


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 27, 2021)

Wow....the sauces sound great but overall, that was an outstanding post. Just really cool stuff that I totally enjoyed reading. Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 27, 2021)

I agree, great post. Beautiful looking dogs !


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2021)

Sauces look Great !!
Probably all too hot for me.
Good Looking 4 legged Friends!
Outstanding Thread!!
Thanks for Posting!
Like.

Bear


----------



## olaf (Sep 27, 2021)

Like your dogs. I'm definitely going to have to try mixing fruit with my ghost peppers, what I have now is too hot. How long will this keep in the refrigerator.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

xray said:


> Very nice hot sauces and even more beautiful dogs!


I appreciate it X-ray! We are definitely dog people.

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Wow....the sauces sound great but overall, that was an outstanding post. Just really cool stuff that I totally enjoyed reading. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert, I appreciate that. Not a lot better than homemade stuff and dogs to me!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> I agree, great post. Beautiful looking dogs !


Thank you! I’m sure the dogs appreciate the compliment! 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Sauces look Great !!
> Probably all too hot for me.
> Good Looking 4 legged Friends!
> Outstanding Thread!!
> ...



Thanks bear!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

olaf said:


> Like your dogs. I'm definitely going to have to try mixing fruit with my ghost peppers, what I have now is too hot. How long will this keep in the refrigerator.


I have kept bottles as have my friends for the better part of a year in the fridge. I’m not thinking that’s recommended as I’ve seen ranges online from 30-90 days. 

There is plenty of vinegar in each sauce. Wish I knew for sure. Never made me sick and haven’t smelled a bad one yet in all the years I’ve done it. 

Scott


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 27, 2021)

Man what an enjoyable post to peruse. All the sauce look amazing. I especially think the blueberry sauce is cool. Love the shots of the dogs too. Hoping to see you post your creations more often. Very unique and cool.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 27, 2021)

Scott, I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man what an enjoyable post to peruse. All the sauce look amazing. I especially think the blueberry sauce is cool. Love the shots of the dogs too. Hoping to see you post your creations more often. Very unique and cool.



Jcam thank you for your compliments.

On another note I’ve tried twice today to start a private conversation with you and I don’t think it’s working. I have your throwdown prize ready to ship and need some info from you. Congrats on the win! Fine looking spread my friend. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Scott, I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread...





GonnaSmoke said:


> Scott, I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread...



I appreciate it. Thank you.

Scott


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 27, 2021)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Jcam thank you for your compliments.
> 
> On another note I’ve tried twice today to start a private conversation with you and I don’t think it’s working. I have your throwdown prize ready to ship and need some info from you. Congrats on the win! Fine looking spread my friend.
> 
> Scott


I replied, let me know if you didn’t get the info


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 27, 2021)

Sauces look amazing.  Always like fruity hot sauces.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 1, 2021)

Man thats some good looking sauces. The Sam one scares me tho...LOL!  And beautiful pack of puppers too. 
Jim


----------

